# Make your own carbon suit $12.99



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

seems like a great idea


----------



## TRUCarbon (Apr 4, 2007)

*Where do I get some?*

I've had a bunch of responses asking where it's available. Any of your archery shops have ordering capability throught their catalogs, so it would be great if you requested it. Beyond that we are in Scheels, Dunhams, a couple Sportsmans Warehouses in WI, soon to be Cabellas, or you can order online at www.naturalpredator.com 
Brian


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Oct 18, 2006)

Where do you get it?


----------



## TRUCarbon (Apr 4, 2007)

bloodiarrow68 said:


> Where do you get it?


read above, must have posted at the same time!


----------



## flats1 (Sep 14, 2005)

This looks like a very good product. I have not tried it yet but I want to. How long does this stuff last? And can you dry your clothes in a dryer after you treat them or do you have to hang dry?


----------



## TRUCarbon (Apr 4, 2007)

flats1 said:


> This looks like a very good product. I have not tried it yet but I want to. How long does this stuff last? And can you dry your clothes in a dryer after you treat them or do you have to hang dry?


The proces is Mix it, dip it, Hang it, store it...so to answer your question you should air dry. 

How long does it last? That's all relative to your hunting situation. I personally will do 3 "dips" a season, once pre, once pre rut, and one late. The secret to getting the most out of your "dip" is to dip a bunch of base layers as they are the closest to your body therefore exposed to the most odor. That way every couple of hunts you can grab a fresh base layer and not have to worry about weather your carbon is working or not. 

Hope that is helpful!

Brian


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

hmmm


----------



## Hep (Jan 26, 2006)

I saw this stuff at the great outdoors festival in Oshkosh last weekend.Some good stuff.Troy F. gave us a little demo.I will be ordering! :darkbeer:


----------



## TRUCarbon (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for droppin by!


----------



## TRUCarbon (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## TRUCarbon (Apr 4, 2007)

t


----------



## bugg00jr (Jan 2, 2007)

im interested, if i buy it, how long does shipping take usually?


----------



## TRUCarbon (Apr 4, 2007)

orders go out daily, regular mail. you should have it within 1 week.


----------



## featherlite3 (Sep 9, 2007)

*product*

:wink:This is by all means one of the most effective cover up you can use on the market today. Took my largest buck to date with Tru-Carbon and it was at 7 yards and I was on the ground. Thanks for making such a good product and I reccomend it to the one"s that want the one the got away


----------



## TRUCarbon (Apr 4, 2007)

t


----------



## ILL BUCK (Oct 25, 2002)

Couple of questions??

When this turns your camo black like you said does it wash out the next time you wash your camo??

If you dip your base layers does it easily come off?? Like while your dressing, would it come off on the floor and make my wife real happy? Would I look like I just got spray painted black after wearing the dipped base layers?


----------



## TRUCarbon (Apr 4, 2007)

ILL BUCK said:


> Couple of questions??
> 
> When this turns your camo black like you said does it wash out the next time you wash your camo??
> 
> If you dip your base layers does it easily come off?? Like while your dressing, would it come off on the floor and make my wife real happy? Would I look like I just got spray painted black after wearing the dipped base layers?


first and foremost, it doesn't turn your camo black...It will darken it a couple of shades. And it will wash out. granted you'll have some residual carbon left in your clothes, but the idea is to wash out the old carbon and dip it in fresh carbon. 

As far as it coming out of your clothes onto your skin or the floor etc, #1 you should always dress in the field, #2 unless you are making a 4-6tbs/gallon dip the carbon is right in the fibers of your clothes and doesn't rub or dust off very easily. now if you do the 4-6 tbs, the carbon will lay on top of the fibers in your clothes and subsequently will end up on you or your floor. 

Like I said before for cleanup, soap and water or just regular old handi wipes will do the trick, when I go into the field my hands are black and my face and neck are striped with Trucarbon and it comes off a heck of a lot easier than most of your grease paints that are on the market today. 

hope that answers your questions.
Thanks
Brian


----------



## ILL BUCK (Oct 25, 2002)

When I speak of base layers I am talking about silver enhanced long johns (right next to my skin!!) I aint dressing down to my skivies in the woods!!

I ordered some so I guess I will just dip an outer layer Not my long johns and not my asat 3d suit!

"#2 unless you are making a 4-6tbs/gallon dip the carbon is right in the fibers of your clothes and doesn't rub or dust off very easily. now if you do the 4-6 tbs, the carbon will lay on top of the fibers in your clothes and subsequently will end up on you or your floor. " 

I am confused by the above statement?
When I get mine what kinda treatment are you saying I should do so the carbon does not easily come off?? The 4 to 6 tbs and water dip treatment??


Thanks I look forward to tring it!!


----------



## TRUCarbon (Apr 4, 2007)

ILL BUCK said:


> When I speak of base layers I am talking about silver enhanced long johns (right next to my skin!!) I aint dressing down to my skivies in the woods!!
> 
> I ordered some so I guess I will just dip an outer layer Not my long johns and not my asat 3d suit!
> 
> ...


2-3tbs/gallon of distilled water is the best ratio...It will give you great coverage and you won't have to worry about it coming off. Honestly you can dip other things besides your clothes, I highly recommend dipping your relase, gloves, hats, socks, and whatever else you feel like to gain the extra scent control.

Thanks for the order, let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## featherlite3 (Sep 9, 2007)

*product*

good points added thanks


----------



## trapper dan (Sep 10, 2007)

ok i got some will give it a try this season


----------



## TRUCarbon (Apr 4, 2007)

www.naturalpredator.com is a great resource for instructions and ideas for use, otherwise just send me a pm or post, I'll answer any questions you may have. Thanks for the purchase.


----------



## TRUCarbon (Apr 4, 2007)

*thought i'd follow up with this...*

As I mentioned before you can make your own carbon suit. What I failed to mention is that you can also breathe new life into your old scent lok suit by sipmly dipping it in TRUCarbon. One of the questions people typically ask us at shows is "is it ok to dip my scent lok?" ABSOLUTELY!


----------



## trapper dan (Sep 10, 2007)

is it best to dip your clothes completely saturate them,or just bug spray them down while hanging i looked at the web site pretty good, i should be getting it in the mail any day now.


----------



## TRUCarbon (Apr 4, 2007)

trapper dan said:


> is it best to dip your clothes completely saturate them,or just bug spray them down while hanging i looked at the web site pretty good, i should be getting it in the mail any day now.


either or...you get much better coverage if you saturate them just takes a bit longer to dry. Make sure to ring them out as good as you can so they dry faster.


----------



## trapper dan (Sep 10, 2007)

in this heat drying is not to big of a problem, i know you said try a small portion of the clothing to see if were going to like the shade it comes out, how dark does it ? another one how long will this last ? 2 days 3 days ?? i got in the mail today and wondering. any way im mixing some up check with ya later thanx.


----------



## chuckie33 (May 3, 2007)

Just ordered some. Going to try it out in my boots.


----------



## TRUCarbon (Apr 4, 2007)

trapper dan said:


> in this heat drying is not to big of a problem, i know you said try a small portion of the clothing to see if were going to like the shade it comes out, how dark does it ? another one how long will this last ? 2 days 3 days ?? i got in the mail today and wondering. any way im mixing some up check with ya later thanx.


TD...your base layers will only last you a couple of hunts as they are exposed to the most BO...That said I'll ususally dip a bunch at a time so that I can swap them out every couple hunts. Your outer layers you can treat as often as you like, I usually dip them 2 or 3 times between sept and jan. Let me know how it works out for you. or any other questions


----------



## Derek Sears (Apr 26, 2006)

Just ordered some, looking forward to trying this product:nixon:


----------



## trapper dan (Sep 10, 2007)

thanx for responding TRUC we got the deer in close using this product put it on some of my buddies to test them out as well, works well as rub on camo masking agent for arms and face we all had deer within 15 yds and some closer no shooters though:sad: will be back out this week hopefully a shooter will come by 

thanx again
trapper


----------



## TRUCarbon (Apr 4, 2007)

that's good to hear...best of luck next time out:darkbeer:


----------



## TRUCarbon (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## tnts79 (Sep 21, 2007)

Just ordered some....we will see if it works!:wink:


----------



## highplainsdrift (Mar 7, 2005)

*it works.*

this stuff does work. i have killed a nine pointer and two does so far in missouri. i have had deer come in all year down wind and 90 percent never stopped, just went on their marry way. the other ten percent stopped checked the wind and kept coming. there is a level that a deer will tolerate and this must be well below this level. using other products i have had deer do the same but when the checked the wind, you could tell that they went on alert and every noise they heard, they stopped to check things out. i am a believer, and every article of clothing i own has been treated and put in bags. one bottle will do alot of clothes and make several gallons of spray.


----------



## Stormy_NY (Dec 6, 2005)

I have to agree ....It was not as messy either. I used Moma's washer too ......Wiped it out with paper towels in 5 mins.


----------



## PhilFree (Dec 19, 2005)

*Save your 12.99*

A fresh unexposed carbon garment will provide some protection for an hour or so, then is worthless for the remainder of its life unless reactivated in an oxygen free enviornment at incredible high temperatures.

Research this topic thoroughly before you spend a dime!
Bump it up another 7 bucks and get some ScentX long johns, it's a much better investment

Or you could just donate 12.99 to charity and do nothing, at least this way you save time dipping with the same results.

There, Fire Started.


----------



## TRUCarbon (Apr 4, 2007)

PhilFree said:


> A fresh unexposed carbon garment will provide some protection for an hour or so, then is worthless for the remainder of its life unless reactivated in an oxygen free enviornment at incredible high temperatures.
> 
> Research this topic thoroughly before you spend a dime!
> Bump it up another 7 bucks and get some ScentX long johns, it's a much better investment
> ...


Before you start a fire you should do some research...we don't sell carbon clothes, we sell activated carbon so that the hunter can make their own carbon garments, as many and as often as they like. There is nothing wrong with silver based garments other than the fact that they have to be in direct contact with your skin in order to work, got a base layer with silver and i dip it in carbon along with all my other layers dipped in carbon cause every extra step you take in scent elimination counts. 

There, Fire extinguished. :darkbeer:


----------



## PhilFree (Dec 19, 2005)

*Agree to disagree*

Doesnt matter if it is already in a garment or if your dipping.
Same physics required to obtain results.
We will have to agree to disagree and warn fellow members to do their own research.

I recomend reviewing the Non biased independent research vs. the made up non scientific words and unsubstantiated claims of those marketing their own products.

Yours may or may not fall in that category.

And, yes, you are correct on the silver, base layer only results.
I dont recomend purchase of the outer garments that are coming out.
And recomend snug fit ase layer.

Recomendation in first post remains unchanged.


----------



## TRUCarbon (Apr 4, 2007)

agreed to disagree, but just remember this is the only disposable carbon product on the market and building a carbon filter for your body odor with trucarbon is a great way to controll your odor, with our without a silver base layer.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Love the Tru carbon it works great. I have been using it in the powder form on my hunting clothes and boots in and around my stand. I am going to try the pre-Treat dip as well. I also apply the powder in my scent free garmet bag and shake on any of my hunting clothes, gloves, etc that are in the bag. Think I am going to apply it as a face camo as well and lose my camo face mask.


----------



## TRUCarbon (Apr 4, 2007)

For those who have it or have ordered it recently, we'd love to get your feedback!


----------



## TRUCarbon (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Works good for camo or black in ground blind on skin that shows.


----------



## featherlite3 (Sep 9, 2007)

*ttt*

ttt


----------

